# Looking for a u-tube Vid on punch blocking



## chris arena (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm currently looking for some new vids to challenge my little group of crazies. I am looking for u tub video that shows stick flow drill techniques where the player pulls a fast one and instead of striking with the stick, just punches his partner with his live hand and is then countered by his partner and then the flow drill resumes. I need a few vids where in this play, the live hand either pushes or strikes the partner's shoulder area, forcing the defender you counter that live hand attack. Any such vids would be welcome! Please send em my way!

Chris A


----------

